# hcg drops???



## ATyler (Dec 26, 2010)

I was in a local nutrition store and they had oral hcg drops. Anyone ever used hcg drops?


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 26, 2010)

uhhhhhhhhhh, will never work.
HCG is a protein; it will denature in your stomach, due to stomach acid, and be 100% inactive.  100% waste of cash.  Why buy a legit hcg product, prepare it yourself and pin it?  It doesn't hurt and maybe takes 2mins to prep it, and maybe 30 seconds to pin it, depending on your dosage.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 26, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> uhhhhhhhhhh, will never work.
> HCG is a protein; it will denature in your stomach, due to stomach acid, and be 100% inactive.  100% waste of cash.  Why buy a legit hcg product, prepare it yourself and pin it?  It doesn't hurt and maybe takes 2mins to prep it, and maybe 30 seconds to pin it, depending on your dosage.



I didnt buy any lol


----------



## Mudge (Dec 26, 2010)

Probably belongs right next to the hGH drops.


----------



## BigBoiH (Dec 27, 2010)

I have wondered this too. Not from a store, but where people sell hcg drops online like CL.org or the like. I was wondering if you drop it on a prego test and it comes positive, then could one just sterilize and use like regular? Or is this sub-lingual hcg a different substance?


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 27, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> I have wondered this too. Not from a store, but where people sell hcg drops online like CL.org or the like. I was wondering if you drop it on a prego test and it comes positive, then could one just sterilize and use like regular? Or is this sub-lingual hcg a different substance?



Hcg decomposes with light fairly quickly and doesn't last longer than 6-8 weeks or so in solution while refridgerated.  And it can't be shaken up....  all of the things that are bad for hcg in solution have occurred to it if it was "legit" at this supplement store.
And if it's a different substance then it won't be hcg nor do the same thing.  Why not just stick with what's already proven to work?


----------



## braveheart07 (Dec 27, 2010)

HCG in the states is really hard or expensive to get...maybe thats why he was considering other options...


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 27, 2010)

braveheart07 said:


> HCG in the states is really hard or expensive to get...maybe thats why he was considering other options...



it's not hard to get or expensive.


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 27, 2010)

This is kind of weird, i dont know what to say about it. I myself think yes, plain logic tells me its crap. But!... a good friend of mine that I play ball with every wednesday lost like 35 lbs in a little more than about 2 and a half 3 months using what he claimed were "oral drops" he bought off ebay. 

He sure as hell did lose the weight. He lost A LOT of weight and so far has kept it off. I didn't tell him they were bogus, maybe it was just the placebo effect. thats the only thing I can think of, but something in them worked.
Anyways, I don't think the HCG diet is a good one. Calories are scary low. I mean if your a 50% fat ass body percentage on the verge of insulin dependant- heart attack then do what you can

but normal chubby to over weight people can find a better solution.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 28, 2010)

hCG used to cost me $35 for 3 amps of 5000iu each, compared to that price its expensive to me now (roughly double).

You might see it in supplement stores as drops to try and snag those hCG dieter fad people, without seeing the label and their marketing tactics thats my guess.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 28, 2010)

Mudge said:


> hCG used to cost me $35 for 3 amps of 5000iu each, compared to that price its expensive to me now (roughly double).



$35 per 5000ius?  If so, that's damn expensive.


----------

